# Fingerless gloves or Full Gloves? Do tell.



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wandering around all the photos on the singlespeed and 29er forums, I get the impression a lot of rigid fork riders wear full gloves? Wondering if there was a reason for this or just preference? Wasn't sure if it was something to do with padding, preference or weather conditions...


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

I wear fingerless, but only b/c they have more padding in the palm. However, with the new grips I threw on, I can go gloveless and feel like I have padding on.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

can I ask what ya new grips are? they sound like something I should get?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i don't think ss'ers wear specific gloves just because its rigid. its like asking "do ss'ers wear spandex or padded shorts?". for me, its a personal preference judging from what kind of ride i am into. if its bushy singletrack with lots of tree branches to snag on, or chilly, its full finger. if its 30C+ degress riding asphalt, fingerless for sure. btw, i wear winter gloves too.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

chumbox said:


> can I ask what ya new grips are? they sound like something I should get?


i can suggest oury grips.


----------



## bui (Mar 16, 2007)

Oury's are good, I wore thinner gloves with those in the summer.

The newer ones I'm using are Rav-X lock ons...
http://jensonusa.com/store/product/GR309A00-Rav+X+Comfy+X+Lock+Grips.aspx

They lock on, and the Kraton rubber is nice and grippy (and soft!). They're basically a cheaaap version of Ergons. I'm happy with the 10 bucks I spent on them.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

fingerless when it's really hot or for longer rides. although fingers make the grips less slippy. i reeeeeaaaallly wish they made full fingered gloves with fingerless padding...


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

I have tried many kinds of full finger gloves and the best ones so far are Mechanix Fast Fit.
20 bucks, buy them anywhere, they don't wear out, and most important, you are able to open a beer can with 'em. Also, use Oury Grips.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Full finger. Any time I'm on any bike.

The reason? Protection. Against all the vegetation that is growing next to the trail, and whatever my hands hit when I ... er ... dismount ungracefully.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

full finger because when you get sweaty your exposed digits don't grip the grips so well anymore... i wish i could wear fingerless! i certainly wear them on the road in the summer.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Full finger on the trails and fingerless (or none) on the road. Protection is the main reason for me to use fingerless also.


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

I wear full finger gloves so my hands stay nice and soft for my girl. Nothing worse than scratching your girl with beat up mitts during a 'special' moment.
And I ride SS, fixie, FS SS, FS geared, and road. It's really personal preference.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

full finger gloves for me. Mostly to protect against trail obstacles and to provide better grip with sweaty hands. I live in the desert, ride rigid and would never ride without gloves. One dismount and your hands could be done for life.

As far as padding go I run gloves with no padding at all, fox inclines, cheap and last a reasonably long time and no padding what so ever. I recently began using these:

fox unabomber

no padding and protection for the outside knuckles which I find quite helpful when negotiating technical rocky downhills.

grips are a no brainer for me I use the Intense Lockons or the raceface lockons. Slim and steadfast.


----------



## broken spoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Dms1818 said:


> I have tried many kinds of full finger gloves and the best ones so far are Mechanix Fast Fit.
> 20 bucks, buy them anywhere, they don't wear out, and most important, you are able to open a beer can with 'em. Also, use Oury Grips.


I second the Mechanix gloves. Any time the temp is above freezing at least. For the cold stuff I wear a pair of Thor Motocross winter gloves.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

lobolator said:


> I wear full finger gloves so my hands stay nice and soft for my girl. Nothing worse than scratching your girl with beat up mitts during a 'special' moment.
> And I ride SS, fixie, FS SS, FS geared, and road. It's really personal preference.


full fingered gloves on regular grips give me huge, rough calluces(sp). since switching to silicone foam grips, my callouses(sp) are all but nonexistant. :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

I LOVE my Fox Mojaves. 3/4 finger with a full thumb. Still allows me to pick my nose:thumbsup:


----------



## B_Aero (Nov 4, 2005)

*Full*

Full finger all the time, almost regardless of weather. It has to be over 90 to go without them. Have a couple pairs of the Pearl Izumi black, not very padded ones. They have taken a lot of abuse over the past couple years.

Quite a few marks from trees, rocks and such across the fingers that I would rather have on the gloves than my skin....


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Full finger, thats what all the cool kids are wearing. Plus they are easier to wipe your nose on...


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Full finger for cool weather, fingerless for warm weather, that's the way I do it, though I do have a pair of really cool (as in not hot) full finger gloves- thin spandex back, heavy palms. (I still see hardcore roadies out there with bare knees and fingers this time of year).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i ride w/ holes in my socks. HTH.


----------



## robotkiller (Jan 20, 2004)

88 rex said:


> I LOVE my Fox Mojaves. 3/4 finger with a full thumb. Still allows me to pick my nose:thumbsup:


ditto on the Mojaves -- good compromise


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

I always wear a color match ensemble 

My fingerless gloves go best with my blue shorts.
My full fingered ones with my black shorts 

Slave to Fashion...


----------



## verbalkc (Mar 9, 2007)

full fox gloves.....perfect fit...no slip


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

i wear my fr/dh gloves for pretty much everything now (fox bombers) the carbon fiber knuckles and fingers mean that the brambles and other assorted thorny vegetation bounce off my hands now instead of wrapping around and tearing in. plus i recently switched my bars to ones that are about 2 inches wider and i forget sometimes, until a tree reminds me.


----------

